# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Τάσος Κολιγκιώνης

## Polyneikos

Ο *Τάσος Κολιγκιώνης* είναι ενας πολύ καλός αθλητής και γνωστός σε όλους από τις τελευταίες του διακρίσεις, 
Οι πρόσφατές του διακρίσεις, είναι ο Γενικός Τίτλος στο Mr Οδύσσεια τον Νοέμβριο του 2011 και μια 1η θεση στο Mr Universe  της WABBA το 2010 καθώς και μια 2η θεση στην ίδια διοργάνωση το 2011.
Φυσικά ο Τασος δεν ειναι τωρινός αθλητής,αλλά ενας εμπειρος πρωταθλητής που ξεκίνησε από πολύ πιο παλια....







*Η αγωνιστική του πορεία :*

Ξεκίνησε πριν από 20 χρόνια την αγωνιστική του πορεία και συγκεκριμένα το 1993 στο Μr Ελλάς  της WABBA –ΠΕΣΔ ,όπου διαγωνίστηκε στην κατηγορία -85κ.
Συνέχισε το 1994, όπου κατέλαβε την 4η θέση στην κατηγορία του.
Το 1995,παίρνει την 2η θεση στα -90κ.
Το 1996,παίρνει την 1η θεση στα -90κ.
Το 1997 κερδίζει  την -90, κερδίζει στο Mr Αιγαίο και στο  Mr Βορ. Ελλάς και παίρνει την 6η θεση στο Παγκόσμιο της WABBA.
Κατόπιν το 2000 διαγωνίζεται Μr Ελλάς  της ΠΕΣΔ και βγαίνει 3ος στην κατηγορία +90κ.





Την ίδια χρονιά,στο Κύπελλο της ΠΕΣΔ βγαίνει 1ος στην κατηγορία του και 3ος στον Γενικο Τίτλο.





Έκτοτε ο Τασος Κολιγκιώνης έκανε μια δεκαετή αγωνιστική αποχή,ώσπου εμφανίζεται το 2010,στο Κυπελλο της WABBA και πραγματοποιεί ένα guest σε φοβερή κατάσταση,προετοιμαζόμενος για το Mr Universe  της WABBA.






Τελικά η πολυ καλή του κατάσταση επιβραβεύεται στο Mr Universe  όπου  κερδίζει την 1η θεση στην μεσαία κατηγορία !!







Το 2011,διαγωνίζεται πλεον στην κατηγορία Πρωταθλητων στο Κυπελλο Mr Oδύσσεια όπου ανακυρήσσεται Γενικός Νικητης και ακολουθεί το Mr Universe όπου καταλαμβάνει την 2η θεση στην κατηγορία Masters.

O Κολογκιώνης προετοιμάζεται πλέον για το Κύπελλο Μr Oδύσσεια οπου θα κληθεί να υπερασπιστεί τον τίτλο του!

----------


## NASSER

Ότι και να πω για τον Τάσο, πιστεύω πως είναι λίγο...
Πολύ καλός αθλητής, άψογος χαρακτήρας, σωστός επαγγελματίας, στοργικός πατέρας!
Αν ο Τάσος συνέχιζε να από τη δεκαετία του '90 να συμμετάσχει αγωνιστικά, σίγουρα θα είχε ξεφύγει σε διεθνή και επαγγελματικά επίπεδα. Για κάποιος ανθρώπους όμως η ζωή δεν είναι bodybuilding, όταν θέλεις να πετύχεις κι άλλους στόχους!

Εύχομαι στην αγωνιστική σεζόν που ακολουθεί να τον δούμε αγωνιστικά. Ξέρω πως ήδη εδώ και καιρό έχει ξεκινήσει την προετοιμασία με πολύ πειθαρχεία, αλλά παράλληλα συντρέχουν και οι επαγγελματικές του υποχρεώσεις και ίσως δυσκολευτεί να παρευρεθεί σε κάποιες διοργανώσεις. Εύχομαι να του πηγαίνουν όλα καλά γιατί το αξίζει  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Mερικες φωτογραφίες του Τασου Κολιγκιώνη από την περσινή του νίκη στο Mr Οδύσσεια 2011 ,καθως και το ατομικό του..

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο Τάσος είναι σαν το καλό κρασί όσο παλιώνει τόσο καλύτερος γίνετε , τον θυμάμε απο το ξεκίνημά του ειδικα όταν κατέβαινε και στην ναββα και συνέχεια τον έβλεπα καθε χρόνο και καλύτερο και το συνεχίζει ακόμη και τωρα , που άσχετα απο το τι θέση θα πάρει είναι πάντα πιο βελτιωμένος και καλύτερος απο την προηγούμενη χρονια 
καλη επιτυχία στους επόμενους στόχους του :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Να κάνω μια ενημέρωση στο αφιέρωμα του Τασου με μερικές φωτογραφίες από τις πρόσφατες επιτυχίες του !!

*Αρχικά η νίκη του  στον Γενικό Τίτλο του MR OΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ !!


**

Κατόπιν στο Mr Universe ,όπου κερδισε την μεσαία κατηγορία και την Masters.

**


Και μερικές μετά από το Mr Universe της WABBA

*

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Φοβερος αθλητης και χαρακτηρας! :03. Thumb up: Αξιος :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Κάνωντας ενα flash back στις διεθνείς εμφανίσεις του* Τάσου Κολιγκιώνη* την τελευταία 5ετία, έχει ένα φοβερό ρεκόρ:
Εχει πάρει *4 πρώτες θέσεις* σε *3 διαφορετικές κατηγοριες* καθώς και μια *δεύτερη θέση!*


Το 2010, πήρε την *1η θέση στην Μεσαία Κατηγορία*
Το 2011, πήρε την *2η θέση* στην *κατηγορία Masters*
To 2012, πήρε την *1η θέση στην Μεσαία Κατηγορία* και *στην Μasters*
Τελος, το 2014, πήρε την *1η θέση* στην κατηγορία *SuperMasters

*
*1η θέση στην Μεσαία Κατηγορία (2010)*







*2η θέση στην κατηγορία Masters (2011)*







*1η θέση στην Μεσαία Κατηγορία* & *στην Μasters (2012)*







*1η θέση στην κατηγορία SuperMasters (2014)*






*Eνώ έχει ανακοινώσει ότι το 2014 ήταν ο τελευταίος του αγώνας , πιστεύω ότι στο μέλλον κάτι μπορούμε να περιμένουμε από τον Τάσο !*

----------


## No Fear

Λες Κωστα?Μακαρι να γινει αυτο,οπως και να εχει,μπορει να προσφερει ακομα στον χωρο και ελπιζω να βοηθησει νεα παιδια που βρισκονται στο ξεκινημα τους!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πάντως κατέβει δεν κατέβει ο Τάσος σε αγώνες δεν έχει να αποδείξει κάτι , γιατι η πορεία του σαν αθλητης αλλα και σαν άνθρωπος για όσους τον ξέρουν μιλάνε και ειδικα τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει πετύχει πολυ καλύτερες αγωνιστικές καταστασεις απο ότι όταν ήταν 15 χρόνια νεότερος , οπότε ότι και να πούμε για τον Τάσο Κολιγκιώνη λίγο είναι  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Spiros Maragakis

Μεγάλος bodybuilder που αγαπάει πραγματικά το άθλημα.
Τον θυμάμαι το 1991 όταν ήμουν συνοδός της εθνικής αποστολής στο Παγκόσμιο της WABBA στην Ελβετία. Ο Τάσος είχε έρθει ως φίλαθλος για να παρακολουθήσει τον αγώνα μιας και εκείνη τη χρονιά είχαμε δυνατές ελληνικές συμμετοχές: Πάνος Φραγκούλης, Λίτσα Αβράμη, Ντίνα Μέργιανου κ.α.
Από τότε αναπτύχθηκε μία μοναδική φιλία μεταξύ μας, και δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι αποτελεί μία κατηγορία από μόνος του στο X-TREME STORES Team.

----------


## Nive

Φοβερός...τι ηλικία έχει ο άνθρωπος?  :05. Weights:

----------


## storm68

Είναι κάπου στα 51!

----------


## Muscleboss

Γουστάρω αττάκα Τάσου στο παρακάτω βίντεο των X-treme... του την έχω κλέψει ήδη!!!

_- "Θα κλέψω λίγο... θα βάλω 2 σκουπ γιατί έχω κουραστεί!"_

 :01. ROFL:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραίος ο Τασος :01. Mr. Green: 
Πάντως ειναι από τα λίγα βίντεο -επαγγελματικα- που εχουν βγει σε Ελληνες πρωταθλητες που έχουν χορηγία, προσωπικά θα ήθελα να βλέπω περισσότερα. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Spiros Maragakis

Στα γυρίσματα αυτών των video είχα την τύχη να είμαι μπροστά.
Διαπίστωσα για άλλη μία φορά πόσο προσιτός και επικοινωνιακός είναι ο Τάσος.
Ούτε μία στιγμή δεν παραπονέθηκε ούτε έδειξε κουρασμένος παρά το γεγονός ότι η διαδικασία κράτησε ώρες.
Πάντα με χαμόγελο, ακολουθούσε τις οδηγίες που του δινόταν σαν απλός στρατιώτης.

Αληθινός επαγγελματίας!

----------


## Nive

...τίποτα δεν είναι τυχαίο και όλα έχουν μία εξήγηση. 
Ένας άνθρωπος που έχει τόσα χρόνια στην πλάτη του αγώνες και διακρίσεις και όπως πολύ σωστά είπε ο Ηλίας με τον καιρό γίνεται καλύτερος, σημαίνει πως είναι πειθαρχημένος μαχητής!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολυ ωραίο και ευχάριστο το βίντεο και βγάζει αυθορμητισμο και δείχνει και τον επαγγελματισμό του Τάσου που βρίσκετε σε καταπληκτική φόρμα όπου μιλάει αυτός αλλα μιλάει και η δουλειά που έχει πάνω στο σώμα του :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nive

Αφιερωμένο στον Παναγιώτη που του αρέσουν οι ατάκες!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ευχαριστώ Nive. Μεγάλος ατακαδόρος ο Τάσος  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο *Τάσος Κολιγκιώνης*, έπεστρεψε από την Ισπανία, έχωντας την κερδίσει την καλύτερη διάκριση ερασιτέχνη σε Arnold Classic, την 2η θέση στα Masters +50.










Πλέον τα σχέδια του περιλαμβάνουν την συμμετοχή του στο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της IFBB, σε 6 εβδομάδες περίπου και πιθανόν έναν μεγάλο Παγκόσμιο αγώνα, είτε στα τέλη του 2015, ειτε στις αρχές του 2016
Φυσικά, δεν θα μπορούσε να μην μοιραστεί την χαρά της επιτυχίας του , με τον χορηγό του, την *WARRIORLAB* και φυσικά τον *Σπύρο Μαραγκάκη.*

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Πολλά συγχαρητήρια για τη μέγιστη αυτή διάκριση,ο Τάσος αποτελεί  παγκόσμιο φαινόμενο μεσήλικα άντρα  :05. Weights:

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Απίστευτη ποιότητα σε καθε εμφάνιση ουτε κούραση ,ουτε αφιδατομενο-ζαρομενο δέρμα,πράγμα που δηλώνει τι σημενη να εχεις συνέπεια απο το Α έως το Ω.

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Να είχα μια μπαλέτα  :01. Smile:

----------


## Nive

χαχαχα Δημήτρη το ίδιο σκεφτήκαμε... :01. Razz:  

Πραγματικά μπράβο στον Τάσο. Υπόδειγμα.  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Ο Τάσος μας έκανε περήφανους. Προβλέπαμε και θέλαμε πως θα φέρει διάκριση και μας δικαίωσε!!
Να είναι πάντα καλά με υγεία, ευτυχία και επιτυχίες σε όλους τους τομείς της ζωής του  :03. Thumb up: 

Υ.Σ. όσα για τις φώτο με τον φίλο Σπύρο Μαραγκάκη, απλά τα σπάει αυτό το δίδυμο.  :08. Toast:

----------


## sobral

Φοβερός! Ποιότητα, λεπτό δέρμα, συμμετρικός, χωρίς να έχουν περάσει τα χρόνια από πάνω του όπως άλλους μάστερς. Αγέραστος, συγχαρητήρια και καλή συνέχεια στις προετοιμασίες του.

----------


## pavlito10

Για αλλη μια φορα απιστευτος ο τασος,πολλα μπραβο!!!  :03. Clap: 
και στα ματια μου τουλαχιστον επρεπε να ειχε βγει 1ος..

----------


## Spiros Maragakis

Ο Τάσος για άλλη μία φορά μας έκανε να νοιώσουμε περήφανοι.
Δεν είναι μόνο η φοβερή φόρμα που βρίσκετε στην ηλικία των 51. Είναι και το γεγονός πως όποτε
έρχεται στις αποθήκες μας στο Κορωπί, όλα τα παιδιά τον υποδέχονται ως έναν δικό τους άνθρωπο.
Πάντα κάνει ένα πέρασμα ανάμεσα στις παλέτες με τα προϊόντα της WARRIORLAB, πιάνει κουβέντα
με όλα τα παιδιά και είναι πάντα θετικός.

Την συμπάθεια του κόσμου την έχει κατακτήσει με την αξία του.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

έτσι είναι πέρα απο την επιτυχία την αγωνιστική και ειδικότερα την πρόσφατη που θεωρείτε μεγάλη επιτυχία , ο Τάσος έχει την κοινή αποδοχή των φίλων του ββ και όχι μόνο και αυτο είναι που μετράει περισσότερο  :03. Thumb up: 

και όταν βρίσκεσαι σε τετοια αποθήκη και μόνο με την μυρωδιά απο τα τόσα συμπληρώματα φτιάχνεσαι  :01. Razz:

----------


## Bασίλης Δημόπουλος

TAΠΕΙΝΟΤΗΣ-ΠΙΣΤΗ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΟ-ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ-ΓΝΩΣΗ-ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ-ΕΠΙΜΟΝΗ-ΚΟΠΟΣ-ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΤΗΚΟΤΗΤΑ-ΑΓΑΠΗ-ΘΕΛΗΣΗ   ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ  ΜΑΖΙ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΕΤΥΧΗΜΕΝΟς ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ ΤΟΣΑ ΕΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΣΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΕς ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΕΣ ΠΑΡΑ ΤΟ ΕΜΠΟΔΙΟ ΤΗΣ  ΗΛΙΚΙΑΣ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ&ΑΒΑΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ ΤΗΣ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗΣ...ΕΠΙ ΤΟΥ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΟΣ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΤΑΣΟΣ ΚΟΛΙΓΚΙΩΝΗΣ.... ΤΟ ΕΚΛΕΚΤΟ ΠΑΙΔΙ & ΕΥΛΟΓΗΜΕΝΟ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΟΥ....
ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΠΡΩΤΑ Ο ΘΕΟΣ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΥΘΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ ΚΥΠΠΕΛΟ ΣΤΗ ΣΚΗΝΗ ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΕΣ....  :03. Thumb up:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Muscleboss

Στο Τάσο θα αφιερώσω ένα παλιό τραγούδι...

_"Ο πενηντάρης, ο πενηντάρης, είναι ένας νέος της εποχής.
Κυκλοφοράει σαν εικοσάρης, είναι ωραίος σαν εραστης!"_

Γεια σου ρε Τάσο, συγχαρητήρια!
 :08. Toast:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

O αιώνιος έφηβος,ο 50ρης με σώμα 25άρη  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Τασος Κολιγκιώνης πραγματοποίησε μια φωτογράφηση, 2 εβδομάδες πριν απο το Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της IFBB που θα συμμετάσχει.
Το project βγήκε πολύ καλο, στο γυμναστήριο LA FITNESS στο Νέο Ηράκλειο. Enjoy!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Στην χαμηλη τροχαλια ,ιδιος ο Gary Strydom ειναι! :01. Wink:   Ωραιος! :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Ωραίος ο Τάσος σε φόρμα πολεμική και σε ετοιμότητα αλλα και ο Σπύρος Μαραγκάκης που είναι και ο τροφοδότης καυσίμων  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Σπύρος κ Τάσος,εξαιρετικοί αθλητές και ανθρωποι ...Ωραίες φωτογραφίες  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ενα ωραίο βιντεο του Τάσου Κολιγκιώνη

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Παγκόσμιο φαινόμενο για τα super masters,πιστεύω ότι βρίσκεται στην πεντάδα των καλύτερων +50 ερασιτεχνών του πλανήτη,εάν συνυπολογίσουμε μαζί και το νικητή του ASC,το νικητή του ΝΑΒΒΑ,WABBA & NAC UNIVERSE.Το βίντεο αυτό τραβήχτηκε λίγο πριν τον αγώνα στα Μελίσσια και το βάρος του ήταν 100 κιλά με 5% λίπος.
Αυτή τη στιγμή ο Τάσος είναι στα 107 κιλά με 7% και σε φάση όγκου για τον επόμενο αγώνα που θα γίνει το Μάρτιο στο ASC 2016 στην πόλη  Colombus της πολιτείας του   Ohio των Η.Π.Α

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

συμφωνώ με το Γιώργο και πιστεύω οτι μέσα απο τις αγωνιστικές συμμετοχές ΄'οσο καλύτερα μαθαίνει το σώμα του και πώς ανταποκρίνετε καλύτερα , τόσο καλύτερος μπορεί να κατεβεί , αν και δεν έχει να αποδείξει τίποτε , αφού το έχει δείξει πλέον στη πράξη  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Τάσος Κολιγκιώνης, εχει ξεκινησει το 2016 με προετοιμασία για το Arnold Classic που θα γίνει τον Μάρτιο στο Οχάϊο.

8 Εβδομάδες πριν

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Δύο μήνες ακριβώς ημερολογιακά για τον αγώνα της 3/3/16 και όλα πάνε σύμφωνα με το χρονοδιάγραμμα.Η ζυγαριά σταθερά στα 105+ και το δέρμα καθαρίζει,που σημαίνει πως το μεγάλο στοίχημα να κρατηθούν οι μάζες είναι εφικτό.Νομίζω πως θα είναι καλύτερος της Μαδρίτης και των Μελισσίων,με ίδια σκληράδα και διαχωρισμό,αλλά ένα κλικ πάνω στη μυικότητα.Δεν χάλασε τη δίαιτα του στις γιορτές και έκανε προπονήσεις κανονικά και στις αργίες.Πιστεύω πως δεν έχει να φοβηθεί κανέναν αντίπαλο,μιας και ο ίδιος έχει κάνει την υπέρβαση σε σχέση με τον όγκο όταν ξεκίνησε το καλοκαίρι προετοιμασία πριν το ASCE.Στην Αμερική θα πάμε τρεις μέρες πριν τον αγώνα,προκειμένου να γίνει εκεί το φόρτωμα και να συνηθίσει τη διαφορά ώρας.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Arnold Classic Amateur 2016 Columbus-Ohio*

Τεράστια Ελληνική επιτυχία στο Arnold Classic Amateur!
Ο Τάσος Κολιγκιώνης βγήκε 1ος στην κατηγορία Μasters over 50, ανάμεσα σε 13 αθλητές!
Mπράβο Τάσο, μας κάνεις περήφανους!

----------


## Muscleboss

Συγχαρητήρια στον Τάσο! Μεγάλη νίκη!  :03. Clap: 

Περιμένουμε περισσότερες φωτογραφίες.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nive

Επιασε τελεια φορμα ο αγεραστος Τασος...το αξιζε  :03. Clap:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

99kg!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Arnold Classic Ohio 2016
*



















































*To Overall των Masters BB*

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Ο Ναυπλιώτης πρωταθλητής ζυγίστηκε την Τετάρτη 98 κιλά και την Παρασκευή στον αγώνα ήταν 99.Δύο κιλά πάνω από τη Μαδρίτη και από τα Μελίσσια.Ήταν μεγάλο κατόρθωμα να βάλει ένα καθαρό κιλό μυών μέσα σε πέντε μήνες στην ηλικία των 52 ετών.Μάλιστα η γράμμωση του ήταν εφάμιλη των άλλων αγώνων του.

https://scontent.fath3-2.fna.fbcdn.n...45&oe=57545A96

----------


## Polyneikos

O Τασος Κολιγκιώνης, επέστρεψε χθες στην Ελλάδα με τον Αβράμη Κυριάκου και επισκέφθηκαν τα Kεντρικά γραφεία των Xtremes 

Aναμείνατε αποκλειστική συνέντευξη του Τάσου για την εμπειρία του από την Αμερική!

----------


## Polyneikos

Μετά την νίκη του *Τάσου Κολιγκιωνη* στο *Arnold Classic του Οhio*, δρομολογήθηκε αποκλειστική συνέντευξη του πρωταθλητή στο Bodybuilding.gr, προκειμένου να μας μιλήσει για την εμπειρία που βίωσε.
Πραγματοποιήθηκε σήμερα στα κεντρικά γραφεία των X-Τremes Stores στο Κορωπί, σε ένα πολύ ωραίο κλίμα.
Μείνετε συντονισμένοι!

----------


## goldenera

Ωραία παρέα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nive

Το Κορωπι σημερα πηρε φωτια!!!

----------


## sobral

Οι φωτογραφίες φέρνουν αέρα γιορτινής διάθεσης! Πανηγυρικό το κλίμα στην οικογένεια των X-treme Stores για έναν τεράστιο αθλητή για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Μετά την νίκη του *Τάσου Κολιγκιωνη* στο *Arnold Classic του Οhio*, δρομολογήθηκε αποκλειστική συνέντευξη του πρωταθλητή στο Bodybuilding.gr, προκειμένου να μας μιλήσει για την εμπειρία που βίωσε.
> Πραγματοποιήθηκε σήμερα στα κεντρικά γραφεία των X-Τremes Stores στο Κορωπί, σε ένα πολύ ωραίο κλίμα.
> Μείνετε συντονισμένοι!


Τείνει να γίνει παράδοση... ο Κολιγκιώνης μετά από κάθε αγώνα στα X-treme στο Κορωπί με τα τρόπαια... άντε και του χρόνου!  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

*H συνέντευξη του Τάσου Κολιγκιώνη στο φακό του Βodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Γιώργος Βασιλικόπουλος

Ο κ. Τασος ειναι πραγματικα ενας ολοκληρομενος κ πετυχημενος τοσο ως ανθρωπος οσο κ ως αθλητης! Μακαρι να σας μοιασουμε κ.Τασο κ να σας φτασουμε, ειστε παραδειγμα προς μιμηση! Χαιρομαι πραγματικα π ειμαστε στην ιδια ομαδα!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ωραία τα λέει ο Τάσος και μας μεταφέρει παραστατικά το κλίμα της διοργάνωσης Αρνολντ Κλάσικ και πραγματικά είναι ετυπωσιακά η διοργάνωση και οι παροχές που προσέφεραν στούς αθλητές 
Και πολυ σωστα είπε σαν μεγάλος αθλητης ότι ο αγωνας με αντίπαλο τον Γιάννη Μάγκο ήταν ένα τεστ ντράιβ για να δει και να κοντρολάρει τη φόρμα του εν όψη του δύσκολου αγώνα που θα έπαιρνε μέρος , γιατι γινόμαστε καλύτεροι ανάλογα με τα ερεθίσματα που δεχόμαστε , το αγώι ξυπνάει τον αγωγιάτη δηλαδή

----------


## sobral

Και μένα περισσότερο αυτό μου άρεσε. Που αναφέρθηκε σε έναν "αντίπαλο" του (στη σκηνή πάντα) με μία τόσο ωραία οπτική. Μακάρι να σκέφτονταν περισσότεροι με αυτά τα μυαλά...Γινόμαστε καλύτεροι δίπλα σε δυνατούς αντιπάλους. Τότε έχει μεγαλύτερη αξία η όποια νίκη μας. Αυτό πιστεύω σε πολλούς τομείς.

----------


## Levrone

Συγχαρητήρια για τη συνέντευξη! 

Πολλά μπραβο στον Τασο Κολιγκιωνη!

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Το ερχόμενο φθινόπωρο θα είναι καυτό για τον Έλληνα πολυνίκη πρωταθλητή,με αποκορύφωμα στο IFBB Mr.Universe λίγο πριν τα Χριστούγεννα.Είναι αξιοθαύμαστος ο ζήλος του και το πείσμα που διακατέχουν τον Τάσο.Από τις στιγμές που έζησα δίπλα του,κρίνω ότι η επιτυχία του ξεκινά από το μυαλό.Όπως έλεγε και ο Arnold,το μυαλό είναι ο δυνατότερος μυς.Αποφασιστικότητα,αυταπάρνηση,αυτοπεποίθηση,πίστη,όραμα,θάρρος,τόλμη,μεθοδικότητα,προγραμματισμός,συνθέτουν το παζλ της επιτυχίας.Τίποτε δεν είναι τυχαίο στη ζωή τελικά.Συγχαρητήρια και εύχομαι νέες επιτυχίες,ώστε οι νεότεροι να έχουν ένα ίνδαλμα και οι ξένοι αντίπαλοι σου να σέβονται το Ελληνικό bodybuilding.

----------


## Nive

Ο ανθρωπος ειναι ολιστης....τι να λεμε? 
Φοβερος αθλητης...προτυπο!

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Ο Τάσος Κολιγκιώνης έγινε εξώφυλλο στο πρώτο τεύχος της επανέκδοσης του περιοδικού Bodybuilding & Fitness Νο 18 – Μάιος 2016.

Στις σελ. 18-19 μπορείτε να διαβάσετε μία συνέντευξή του.

Από το blog.athlitis.gr

----------


## Polyneikos

Μια θαυμάσια πορεία από τον Τάσο που επισφραγίστηκε με τον καλύτερο τρόπο στο Ohaio και περιγράφεται στην συνέντευξη.
O Τασος είναι ήδη σε προετοιμασία για το Diamond Cup της Αθήνας και πιθανον και το Παγκόσμιο Masters τον Δεκέμβριο στον Σάντο Ντομίνγκο!

----------


## Polyneikos

Την 2η θέση κατέκτησε ο  *Τάσος Κολιγκιώνης* στην Masters 50+, σε μια κατηγορία 17 ατόμων!





























*To ατομικό του Τάσου Κολιγκιώνη

*










*Απονομή Μasters 50+

*

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Το σχήμα του Τάσου είναι πιο αρμονικό και συμμετρικό από του Πορτογάλλου.Άξιος και διαχρονικός!

----------


## Polyneikos

Το σκηνικό επαναλαμβάνεται, οσο ο Τάσος φροντίζει να φέρνει κούπες στην Ελλάδα!
Την εβδομάδα που μας πέρασε, έγινε φωτογράφηση στα Κεντρικά των X-Treme Stores στο Κορωπί, όπου σύντομα θα εμφανίσουμε φωτογραφίες

----------


## Muscleboss

Τα του Καίσαρος τω Καίσαρι  :01. Mr. Green: 

'Ετσι, ωραίος ο Τάσος  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nive

Μπραβο και παλι μπραβο...ασταματητος!!

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

'Έχει το Λεβρόνι άνετα στα πόδια

----------


## Polyneikos

*Συνέντευξη Τάσου Κολιγκιώνη - Οκτώβριος 2016*

Ο γνωστός σε όλους πρωταθλητής *Τάσος Κολιγκιώνης* αγωνίζεται από την δεκαετία του 90.
Ξεκίνησε το  1993, όταν  αγωνίστηκε  στο Μr Ελλάς της ΠΕΣΔ  και έκτοτε έκανε αρκετές συμμετοχές έως και το 2000, όπου στο Κύπελλο της ΠΕΣΔ βγαίνει 1ος στην κατηγορία του και 2ος στον Γενικό Τίτλο!




Ακολούθησε μια αγωνιστική αποχή 10 ετών και επανέρχεται το 2010 με νίκες σε εγχώριο και διεθνές επίπεδο μέχρι και τώρα!
Στο πρόσφατο παρελθόν ο Τάσος έχει κάνει 4 σημαντικούς αγώνες: 
Αγωνίστηκε τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2015 στο Arnold Classic της Ισπανίας παίρνοντας την 2η θέση στην κατηγορία Masters +50.
Στο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της ΕΟΣΔ τον Νοέμβριο της ίδιας χρονιάς, κερδίζει την κατηγορία Μasters.
Στο Arnold Classic του Ohio τον Μάρτιο του 2016, ο Κολιγκιώνης φέρνει την 1η θέση στην Ελλάδα, γράφοντας το όνομά του στην Βίβλο του Eλληνικού Bodybuilding με χρυσά γράμματα!
Επανέρχεται στο  Arnold Classic τον Σεπτέμβριο στην Βαρκελώνη, κερδίζοντας πάλι την 2η θεση.
Το *Bodybuilding.gr ,* πάνω στην αντίστροφη μέτρηση των αγώνων, αναζήτησε τον Τάσο να μας μιλήσει για την πρόσφατη εμπειρία του καθώς και για τα άμεσα σχέδιά του.

*Τάσο σε ευχαριστούμε για την άμεση ανταπόκρισή σου! Που σε πετυχαίνουμε;;*

Ευχαριστώ καταρχήν για το δικό σας κάλεσμα.
Συνεχίζω κανονικά την προετοιμασία μου για το Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο, το Diamond Cup και το Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα. 
Μετά από 3 μέρες αναγκαστικής ξεκούρασης  μετά το Arnold Classic, σα να μην έχει περάσει μια μέρα, ρίχτηκα και πάλι στην προπόνηση.

*Έχοντας προηγηθεί η συνέντευξη μετά το* *Ohio**, θα επανέλθουμε στο πρόσφατο παρελθόν:*
*Στο* *Arnold* *Classic** της Βαρκελώνης, επαναλαμβάνεις την 2η θέση, όπως και πέρυσι στον ίδιο θεσμό. Πως αντιμετωπίζεις αυτή την διάκριση;*

Είναι ένας τεράστιος θεσμός. Όχι μόνο για ιστορικούς λόγους αλλά και για καθαρά ρεαλιστικούς, αφού συγκεντρώνει το ενδιαφέρον όλου του παγκόσμιου bodybuilding. 
Μπορεί ο πολύς κόσμος να βλέπει τη 2η θέση ως κάτι απλό για μένα αφού και πέρυσι είχα καταλάβει την ίδια θέση ενώ στο Ohio πήρα την πρωτιά. Όμως, πίστεψέ με δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο. Σε έναν τόσο μεγάλο αγώνα πρώτος στόχος για όλους τους αθλητές είναι η 6άδα. Όσο προχωράει ο αγώνας και ανεβαίνεις στην κατάταξη επόμενος στόχος είναι το βάθρο: η 3άδα.
 Από κει και πέρα τα πάντα κρίνονται στις λεπτομέρειες: Το χρώμα, το ποζάρισμα κτλ.  Σε αυτό το υψηλό επίπεδο όλοι οι αθλητές γνωριζόμαστε. Πάνω κάτω ξέρουμε τι θα αντιμετωπίσουμε. Οπότε, τουλάχιστον οι δύο πρώτες θέσεις πάντα είναι ρευστές.

*Φωτογράφηση στο ξενοδοχείο το πρωϊ του αγώνα της Βαρκελώνης*




*Τάσο ξέρουμε ότι είσαι σερί σε αγωνιστική προετοιμασία.* *Σε ποιους αγώνες θα συμμετάσχεις; Έχεις κατασταλάξει στο πρόγραμμά σου;*

Ναι ασφαλώς έχω καταλήξει. Αρχή με το Ελληνικό Πρωτάθλημα, μετά το Diamond Cup και τέλος το Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα Masters στον Άγιο Δομίνικο. 
Δόξα τω Θεώ, μέχρι τώρα τα πράγματα πηγαίνουν καλά, νιώθω καλύτερος και δυνατότερος από ποτέ και είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα ανταπεξέλθω και στους τρεις αγώνες.


*Είσαι από τους πλέον έμπειρους αθλητές με πολλές παραστάσεις.*
*Ποια η άποψη σου για την πορεία της* *IFBB* *και τους αγώνες τύπου* *Arnold* *Classic**,* *Amateur* *Olympia**,* *Diamond* *Cup* *κτλ.Έχουν βάλει το άθλημα του* *bodybuilding* *σε άλλη τροχιά πιστεύεις;* 

Μπορεί να έχω μεγάλη πείρα από τους αγώνες, αλλά όπως ξέρεις είμαι σχετικά καινούργιος στην IFBB. Από αυτά που έχω δει μέχρι τώρα θα σου πω ότι η IFBB καθημερινά γιγαντώνεται πραγματικά. 
Είναι μια Ομοσπονδία που θέλει και μπορεί να προσφέρει πολλά πράγματα στους αθλητές. Κυρίως να τους προσφέρει ευκαιρίες για συμμετοχές, για διακρίσεις και γιατί όχι για επαγγελματική κάρτα. Αυτό είναι πολύ σημαντικό για έναν αθλητή. 
Να έχει δηλαδή πολλές επιλογές στο αγωνιστικό του πρόγραμμα. Επιλογές που γίνονται είτε από προτίμηση είτε και από ανάγκη. Όπως ξέρουμε όλοι οι καιροί για έναν αθλητή στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι και οι καλύτεροι. 
Οπότε ένας αθλητής πρέπει να μπορεί να κάνει τις επιλογές του, τα «κουμάντα» του ώστε να παραμένει ζεστός και ενεργός.




*Δίνουν θεωρείς αυτοί οι αγώνες κίνητρο στους ερασιτέχνες να εξελιχθούν;*

Ακριβώς αυτό εννοούσα και στην προηγούμενη ερώτηση. Ο αθλητής μεγαλώνει, ψήνεται και εξελίσσεται μέσα από τις συνεχείς αγωνιστικές υποχρεώσεις. Κι όχι μόνο στο bodybuilding. Όλοι οι αθλητές αυτό θέλουν.  Να αγωνίζονται για να γίνονται καλύτεροι. Να μαθαίνουν και να τους μαθαίνει ο κόσμος. Και βέβαια όπως σου είπα και πριν όλοι οι αγώνες αυτού του στυλ μπορούν να σε οδηγήσουν μέχρι και την επαγγελματική κάρτα.


*Στο αποκορύφωμα της τρέχουσας αγωνιστική περιόδου, υπάρχει ένας μεγάλος διεθνής αγώνας, το Diamond Cup στην Αθήνα, στις 26 & 27 Νοεμβρίου.Είναι ο μεγάλος στόχος πολλών αθλητών. Κάνε μας ένα σχόλιο για αυτόν τον αγώνα.
*
Είναι τεράστια επιτυχία της δικής μας IFBB να διεξάγει ένα τόσο μεγάλο event στην Αθήνα.
Είναι από τα event εκείνα που ανεβάζουν το status της Ομοσπονδίας αλλά και των αθλητών που θα λάβουν μέρος, αφού αποτελεί και προθάλαμο αλλά και κριτήριο για να αποκτήσει κάποιος επαγγελματική κάρτα.
Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα έχει τεράστια επιτυχία, τόσο σε επίπεδο αθλητικών συμμετοχών όσο και από πλευράς κόσμου.
Δεν έχουμε συχνά την ευκαιρία να βλέπουμε τέτοια events με κορυφαίους αθλητές από όλο τον κόσμο και σίγουρα θα είναι μια ευκαιρία για τους νέους αθλητές αλλά και τον κόσμο που αγαπάει το άθλημα να ζήσει από κοντά μια τέτοια διοργάνωση. Όπως ξέρεις τέτοιες στιγμές δεν γίνεται μόνο να τις διαβάζεις, να τις ακούς ή να βλέπεις φωτογραφίες. Πρέπει να τις ζεις από κοντά. Εκεί βρίσκεται η ουσία του αθλήματος. Στη συμμετοχή, είτε ως αθλητής είτε ως θεατής.

*Τάσο βλέπεις ταλέντο στις νέες γενιές αθλητών που έρχονται από πίσω;**Θα ήθελες να μνημονεύσεις κάποια ονόματα;*

Ασφαλώς το επίπεδο στους νέους Έλληνες αθλητές έχει μεγαλώσει ραγδαία τα τελευταία χρόνια. Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά παιδιά που αν δουλέψουν σωστά και με πάθος θα αφήσουν εποχή. Βέβαια όταν αναφερόμαστε στη νέα γενιά θα πρέπει να προσδιορίσουμε ότι εννοούμε αθλητές κάτω των 30 ετών. Και είναι πολλοί για να τους αναφέρω. 
Γενικά τα στοιχεία που ξεχωρίζω πάνω σε ένα νέο αθλητή είναι η λεπτή μέση και είναι ένα στοιχείο που αρέσει σε μένα προσωπικά.  Ένα τέτοιο παράδειγμα αθλητή, με πολύ καλές γενετικές προδιαγραφές και καλή δουλειά πάνω του είναι ο *Γιώργος** Ρετσίνας* αλλά και ο *Βασίλης Βραχνής*. 
Επίσης φοβερός αθλητής είναι ο *Δημήτρης Τριπολιτσιώτης*, ο οποίος ξεχωρίζει για την τεράστια μυϊκή του μάζα και ο οποίος ελπίζω να μην κάνει ξανά τόσο μεγάλη αποχή από την αγωνιστική δράση. Φοβερή δουλειά πάνω του.

*Τάσο  Σε ευχαριστούμε για την παραχώρηση της  συνέντευξης, οι αναγνώστες θα την βρούν ενδιαφέρουσα. Περιμένουμε την συνέχειά σου επί σκηνής!*

Εγώ ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σας προς το πρόσωπό μου και ελπίζω να ζήσουμε από κοινού μεγάλες στιγμές στο μέλλον.
Με εκτίμηση, προς όλους τους φίλους του αθλήματος.
Tάσος Κολιγκιώνης


*Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 2015*





*Arnold Classic Europe 2016*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

όταν τα λόγια ανταποκρίνονται και με έργα αυτο είναι η ουσία και πραγματικά ο Τάσος το έχει δείξει και εξακολουθεί να το δείχνει και να αποτελεί παράδειγμα και να εμπνέει , γιατι δεν είναι και λίγο πράμα , όχι μόνο η θέση που παίρνει αλλα και η φόρμα που πετυχαίνει , γιατι πολλες φορές πολύ καλοί αθλητες σε σημεία μπορει να βρεθούν εκτός τριάδας επειδη απλα είχε κάποιους αν όχι πολυ καλύτερους αλλα να κέρδισαν σε λεπτομέρειες 
και ο Τάσος όταν κάτι το επαναλαμβάνει τίποτε δεν έτυχε , αλλα το χει και το αξίζει  :03. Clap:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Είμαι τυχερός που γνωρίζω προσωπικά τον Κ. Τασο

Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A450 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Γιώργος Βασιλικόπουλος

Ποιοτικος κ διαχρονικος! Μιλανε οι Τιτλοι για τον κ.Τασο !

----------


## Polyneikos

*Arnold Classic Europe Pro 2017 (22-24 Σεπτεμβρίου, Βαρκελώνη)


Master Men's BB 50-54y OPEN*

Στην κατηγορία συμμετείχε ο* Τάσος Κολιγκιώνης* και βγήκε 2ος σε μια κατηγορία 15 αθλητών! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο *Τάσος Koλιγκιώνης,* μετά την τελευταια του συμμετοχή στο Arnold Classic Europe της Βαρκελώνης, συνέχισε το  σερί των Ευρωπαϊκών Arnold Classic (2015-2016-2017) που έχει κερδίσει την 2η θέση.
Η μεγάλη του νίκη, έγινε  Arnold Classic Οhio όπου κέρδισε την 1η θέση!
Στους τίτλους του βέβαια προστίθεται και ένα Diamond Cup .
Φυσικά δεν μπορούν να αγνοηθούν τέσσερις νίκες σε κατηγορία στα Universe της WABBA το 2010, 2012 και το 2014, ώσπου έκανε αγωνιστική στροφή προς την IFBB!
Aυτό αν μη τι άλλο σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει συνέχεια και συνέπεια στην επιτυχία, πειθαρχία για το τελικό αποτέλεσμα.Είναι σίγουρα στην Elite των ερασιτεχνών της κατηγορίας του, παγκοσμίως!

Η καθιερωμένη επίσκεψή του στον χορηγό του X-Treme Stores, κατά την επιστροφή του από το εξωτερικό, έχει γίνει παράδοση!







Με την *Μαριλένα Στρατή* που πρόσφατα κατέκτησε την 4η θέση στην Bikini Fitness στο EVLS Prague Amateur!

----------


## tomaxok

απο τους καλυτερους παπουδες ερασσιτεχνες.η νικη του επι του σιδηροπουλου μεγαλη μουφα

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αναμφισβήτητα ο Τάσος είναι οτι καλύτερο πέρασε απο την κατηγορία Μάστερς και Σούπερ Μάστερς και κέρδισε άξια ενω είχε αξιόλογο επίπεδο και οχι απλα στούς τυφλούς ο μονόφθαλμος 
Έχει μεθοδικότητα και οτι κάνει το κάνει σωστα και αυτο φαίνετε οτι βγάζει ενέργεια πάνω στην σκηνή και οχι ατονία λόγω ταλαιπωρίας και αυτο δίνει μεγαλύτερη αξία και αποτελεί και πρότυπο οτι μπορεί κάποιος να είναι σε υψηλό αγωνιστικό επίπεδο ακόμη και μετα τα 50 και ενοώντας υψηλό αγωνιστικό , σε παγκόσμια και πανευρωπαικα με κατάκτηση κορυφής και οχι απλα για την συμμετοχή!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Arnold Classic Europe 2018 

1η θέση ο Τάσος Κολιγκιώνης στην κατηγορία Masters 50-54 στο Arnold Classic Europe της Βαρκελώνης!
*



*Μερικές φωτογραφιες από τα Comparisons
*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Muscleboss

Wow, έμπνευση ο Τάσος! Πολλά συγχαρητήρια, διαρκώς υψηλές θέσεις στο εξωτερικό! Δεν το κάνουν πολλοί αυτό.  :03. Clap: 

Κώστα, μήπως πρέπει να μάθουμε τα μυστικά του Τάσου μέσω μιας συνέντευξης στο bodybuilding.gr?  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Ο Τάσσος έχει βάλει πολύ ψηλά τον πήχη καί κάθε φορά τον ξεπερνάει,για ακόμα μια φορά σε φοβερή κατάσταση, πραγματικά είναι έμπνευσή. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Wow, έμπνευση ο Τάσος! Πολλά συγχαρητήρια, διαρκώς υψηλές θέσεις στο εξωτερικό! Δεν το κάνουν πολλοί αυτό. 
> 
> Κώστα, μήπως πρέπει να μάθουμε τα μυστικά του Τάσου μέσω μιας συνέντευξης στο bodybuilding.gr?


Πανο μεγάλη μας χαρά να κάνουμε άλλη μια συνέντευξη στον Τάσο, καθώς ειναι γούρι και για αυτόν και για έμας,όπως δείχνει η ιστορία.
Θα ήθελα να τον ευχαριστήσω προσωπικά καθώς είμαι από τα πρώτα άτομα που κάλεσε για να μοιραστεί την επιτυχία και την χαρά του, η ανάρτησή μας στο facebook έγινε viral  :01. Wink: 




Επίσης ένα σχόλιο από εμένα , θεωρώ πως ο Τάσος έχει μπει στον πάνθεον της διοργάνωσης Arnold Classic, οπωσδήποτε με τις επιτυχίες του καθώς είναι η 4η σερί συμμετοχή του σε Arnold Classic Europe , το 2015, 2016 & 2017 είχε καταλάβει την 2η θέση στους αγώνες της Ισπανίας ενω το 2016 είχε παίξει και στο Arnold Classic Ohio όπου είχε κερδίσει το χρυσό μετάλλιο!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Δεν μπορουν να τον φτασουν τον Τασο σε φρεκαδα συμμετρια ,γι αυτο δικαια τους κερδιζει .

----------


## Polyneikos

Tα αποτελέσματα της κατηγορίας του Τασου Κολιγκιώνη 



Και μια με τον 6x Μr Olympia, Dorian Yates!

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΙFBB World Master Championships 2018:* *Τάσος Κολιγκιώνης - 3η θέση Bodybuilding 50-54y over 80kg

**3η θέση για τον Τάσο Κολιγκιώνη στο Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα Μasters στην Ταrragona* *στην κατηγορία Masters 50-54 οver 80kg, σε μια κατηγορία 17 ατόμων!*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Παρ όλο που έχουμε μάθει τον Τάσο σε πρωτιές , δεν θεωρείται κακή η 3η θέση σε τετοιο επίπεδο και σε τόσες συμμετοχές και μόνο που μπορούμε να σχολιάζουμε οτι θα μπορούσε να έχει καλύτερη αντιμετώπιση κι αυτο κάτι λέει , άλλωστε όπως βλέπουμε τούς αθλητες σε διάφορες πόζες αν κάποιος πεί βγήκε πρώτος η δεύτερος ο Τάσος δεν θα υπάρξει αμφισβήτηση και σίγουρα εκτός απο καλή φόρμα είχε και αισθητική και συμμετρία !!Συγχαρητήρια στον Τάσο :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Η κατηγορία που έπαιξε ο Τάσος ήταν αρκετά δύσκολη γιατί είχε δεκαεπτά αθλητές πάνω στην σκηνή και οι οκτώ μαζί και ο Τάσος ήταν πολύ δυνατοί,οπότε η τρίτη θέση που πήρε μόνο κακή δε τη λες σε τέτοιο αγώνα με τόσο υψηλό επίπεδο αθλητών.
Έτσι κι αλλιώς εδώ και πολύ καιρό όπου παίζει ο Τάσος γαζωνει και είναι μέσα στα μετάλλια.   :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Συνέντευξη Τάσος Κολιγκιώνης – Μάρτιος 2019*


Συνέντευξη εκ βαθέων του πρωταθλητή Τάσου Κολιγκιώνη στον φακό του Bodybuilding.gr  μιλώντας για τους αγώνες του Ναυπλίου, *Dr Raphael Santonja Amateur Cup 2019* & *Elite Pro Nafplio 2019* που διοργανώνονται στις 5-8 Απριλίου στο Ναύπλιο, τις πρόσφατες επιτυχίες του σε Arnold Classic Europe & IFBB World Championships Masters αλλά και τα προσεχή του σχέδια, διοργανωτικά και αγωνιστικά!
H συνέντευξη υλοποιήθηκε στα Χ-Τreme Stores Ομόνοιας, Πανεπιστημίου 56.

----------


## Muscleboss

Ένας κούκος λένε δε φέρνει την άνοιξη, αλλά ένας Κολιγκιώνης φέρνει και διοργανώνει μόνος του ανοιξιάτικους επαγγελματικούς αγώνες. Να 'χαμε κι άλλους σαν αυτόν.

Τάσο συγχαρητήρια, ωραία συνέντευξη και καλή επιτυχία τόσο στα διοργανωτικά όσο και στην εκπλήρωση των ονείρων σου όπως λες, το αξίζεις  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Εγώ εύχομαι πάντα να έχει επιτυχίες ο Τάσος σε ότι και αν κάνει. Πέραν από το χρηματικό κόστος σε ότι κάνει, ο χρόνος και ο κόπος που καταναλώνεται ισοζυγιάζονται μόνο με το τέλος μια πετυχημενης προσπάθειας.

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Πολύ ωραία συνέντευξη από έναν εκπληκτικό αθλητή αλλά και άνθρωπο,παρότι είναι πολύ δύσκολες εποχές ανέλαβε όλο το κόστος για να διοργανώσει ακόμα μια χρονιά τον αγώνα στο Ναύπλιο,αν θέλουμε να δούμε το άθλημα που αγαπάμε να πηγαίνει μπροστά χρειάζονται τέτοιες πρωτοβουλίες.
Τάσο να είσαι καλά και καλή επιτυχία σε όλους τους στόχους που έχεις βάλει  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Πάντα ενδιαφέρουσες οι συνεντεύξεις του Τάσου και έχει δείξει έμπρακτα οτι ως αθλητής είναι στην Ελίτ του παγκόσμιου ΒΒ στην κατηγορία Μάστερς , αλλα και σαν παράγοντας και διοργανωτής έχει κάνει υποδειγματικές διοργανώσεις που καθιερώθηκαν όπως αυτη η μεγάλη διοργάνωση στο Ναύπλιο και του αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια 
Και καλή επιτυχία στον επόμενο επαγγελματικό αγώνα που θα γίνει σε λίγες μέρες στην όμορφη πόλη του Ναυπλίου και καλή δύναμη να βγάλει εις πέρας όλο το έργο με τις καλύτερες εντυπώσεις  :03. Clap:  :08. Toast:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικές φωτογραφίες απο την συνέντευξη του Τάσου Κολιγκιώνη














Με Διονύση και Δημήτρη και τα παιδιά του X-Treme Stores-ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, τον Τάσο και την Μαριλένα Στρατή!

----------


## Polyneikos

2 μετάλλια απολογισμός - ένα χρυσό και ένα χάλκινο - για τον αειθαλή Τάσο Κολιγκιώνη στο Arnold Classic Europe που διεξήχθη το 3ημερο 20-22 Σεπτεμβρίου στην Βαρκελώνη!
Κατέκτησε το χρυσό μετάλλιο την Παρασκευή στην κατηγορία 55-59y. (75κ. και άνω) , ο ίδιος ζυγίστηκε 90κ , στο  Masters Overall που ακολούθησε βγήκε 2ος με μόλις ένα πόντο διαφορά από τον 1ο  και αποφάσισε να αγωνιστεί και στην κατηγορία Men Bodybuilding εως 90κ την Κυριακή!
Εκεί με μόνο κριτήριο το σωματικό βάρος, χωρίς περιορισμό ηλικίας αγωνίστηκε με σαφώς νεότερους αθλητές (υπήρχαν αθλητές 25 χρόνια νεότεροι), με όπλο την συμμετρία, το conditioning και την μυική ωριμότητα , o Tασος Κολιγκιώνης πλασαρίστηκε στην 3η θέση, κερδίζοντας το χάλκινο μετάλλιο!
Ένα ηχηρό μήνυμα προς τους αντίπαλους συναθλητές, ενόψει του Παγκοσμίου Πρωταθλήματος τον Δεκέμβριο στην Τενερίφη.
Στόχος; Το χρυσό!

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΙFBB International World Master Championships 2019

*
2η θέση για τον *Tασο Κολιγκιώνη* σε μια πολυπληθή κατηγορία στην Μasters 55+, over 90kg!

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην εκπομπή "ΜΑΖΙ¨ στο DR Live, καλεσμένος της οικοδέσποινας Aλεξίας Δρίτσας   , ο  Πρόεδρος της Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. Τάσος Κολιγκιώνης, επιχειρηματίας αλλά και ιδιοκτήτης του γυμναστηρίου 4fitgymargos
, μιλάει για την δυσχερή θέση που βρίσκονται οι γυμναστηριούχοι και Αθλητικοί Σύλλογοι που είναι κλειστά λόγω Covid-19.
H συνέντευξη ξεκινά από το 1:10:25

----------


## Polyneikos

Παρεπιπτόντως, να αναφέρω ότι ο Τάσος, πέρα από τις προσωπικές του επιχειρήσεις, έχει ανοίξει ένα από τα πιο πλήρη γυμναστήρια, τολμώ να πω της Ευρώπης, το *4FIT GYM* στο Άργος.
Είναι φοβερό!

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Πολύ ωραίο γυμναστήριο και από ότι φαίνεται είναι αρκετά πλήρες από θέμα εξοπλισμού κάτι που πολύ δύσκολα βλέπεις στα περισσότερα γυμναστήρια

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Εγω με μια ματιά μόνο απο τις φωτο έχω να πώ ότι είναι υψηλου επαγγελματικου επιπέδου εξοπλισμός πλήρης και ότι πιο σύγχρονο και λειτουργικό 
Και ο χώρος είναι μεγάλος και ιδανικός 
Γιατι τα μηχανήματα είναι σαν τα έπιπλα που μπορείς να τα αλλάξεις , αν όμως δεν υπάρχει άπλετος χώρος θα είναι απλά μια αποθήκη με ωραία μηχανήματα και εδω χώρος και εξοπλισμός , πατώματα είναι απο τα κορυφαία και σε ποσότητα και σε ποιότητα! καλές δουλειές και γρήγορα να ανοίξει ξανα η άθληση που είναι το μοναδικο όπλο με την διατροφη ενάντια σε αρρώστιες και ιώσεις  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Στην εκπομπή "ΜΑΖΙ¨ στο DR Live, καλεσμένος της οικοδέσποινας Aλεξίας Δρίτσας   , ο  Πρόεδρος της Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. Τάσος Κολιγκιώνης, επιχειρηματίας αλλά και ιδιοκτήτης του γυμναστηρίου 4fitgymargos
> , μιλάει για την δυσχερή θέση που βρίσκονται οι γυμναστηριούχοι και Αθλητικοί Σύλλογοι που είναι κλειστά λόγω Covid-19.
> H συνέντευξη ξεκινά από το 1:10:25


άκουσα όλη την συνέντευξη και ειληκρινα εκφράζει απόλυτα όλες τις παραμέτρους της πραγματικότητας με την κατάσταση που βιώνουμε όλα τα γυμναστήρια 
και σε όλα έχει δίκιο όπως και τα χρήματα που δώθηκαν καλώς δώθηκαν αλλα δεν μοιράστηκαν σωστα με τα Γυμναστηρια ο πιο αδικημένος κλάδος , πχ ξερω εστιατόριο που δούλευε κυρίως με ψητα κοτόπουλα και πάρε και φυγε με μικρό χώρο για καθήμενους , στην καραντινα πηραν αρκετα μεγάλη επιδότηση , ενω συνεχιζαν να λειτουργουν κανονικα 
τα γυμναστήρια με την επιστρεπτέα κάποια πήραν ψίχουλα και άλλα καθόλου ακόμη και όταν λειτουργούν κυρίως με πακέτα 3μηνα 6μηνα ετησια μπορει να κάνει το πακέτο κάποιος Σεπτέμβριο η Οκτώβριο επειδη βγήκε μια προσφορα και να πληρώσουν μαζεμενο το ποσό , σημαίνει οτι τους επόμενους μήνες δεν θα πληρώσουν άρα τα έσοδα να φανούν μαζεμένα και σε κάποιους μηνες μειωμένα και αν ληφθει υπόψιν η επιδότηση δινεται με βάση τον τζιρο συγκεκριμένων μηνών , κάποιοι θα πάρουν ψίχουλα 
Σε καμία περίπτωση όμως δεν γινετε να στηρίζονται επιχειρήσεις σε επιδόματα και να φυτοζωούν η να μην μπορούν καθόλου να επιβιώσουν

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Πολύ ωραία συνέντευξη με ουσία χωρίς πολλά περιττά λόγια, το σημείο που μου έμεινε και το θεωρώ πολύ παντελονατο είναι η απάντηση που έδωσε " η θα ανοίξουμε όλοι μαζί η θα κλείσουμε όλοι μαζί " αυτό εκτός από σωστό επαγγελματία δείχνει και το ήθος του ανθρώπου.   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Επίσκεψη του Επίτιμου Προέδρου της ΠΟΣΔ Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου στην έδρα της Ομοσπονδίας στο Ναύπλιο όπου προπονήθηκε με τον ιδρυτικό Προέδρο Τάσο Κολιγκιώνη.

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Δυναμική συνάντηση δύο κορυφαίων αθλητών  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*1oς ο Tάσος Κολιγκιώνης στο 75ο Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB * 

Το πρώτο χρυσό μετάλλιο της ιστορίας της κατάκτησε η Ελλάδα σε Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB με τον Tάσος Κολιγκιώνη να κατακτά την 1η θέση στην κατηγορία Masters Bodybuilding 55-59 over 75 kg  

Mπράβο Τάσο!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Master BB 55-59y 75kg plus*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Δήλωση του Τάσου Κολιγκιώνη*

Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω όλους εσάς που μου δώσατε δύναμη και πολλές ευχές για τον αγώνα μου και την νίκη μου. 
Αυτό το κύπελλο το πήραμε μαζί. Αυτό το κύπελλο το σηκώσαμε όλοι μαζί. 
Μαζί νικήσαμε  στην Παγκόσμια διοργάνωση της IFBB. 
Μαζί στεφθήκαμε για πρώτη φορά πρωταθλητες και ακούστηκε για πρώτη φορά ο εθνικος μας υμνος, κάτι που κανεις Έλληνας αθλητης της σωματικής διαπλασης δεν είχε καταφέρει στα 75 χρόνια αυτής της διοργάνωσης. 
Αφιερώνω αυτήν τη νίκη πρώτα στον πατέρα μου και του εύχομαι να βγει και αυτος νικητης στον δικό του αγώνα. 
Στην οικογένεια μου, στην Νατασα και στην Μαρσια. 
Στον κουμπάρο μου και αδελφό μου  Hercules-Hercules
Σε όσους με εκμεταλλεύτηκαν και με χρησιμοποίησαν για πολλά χρόνια, και με πρόδωσαν και με πίκραναν, αλλά το μόνο που κατάφεραν ήταν να με πείσμωσουν και εγώ να γίνω πιο δυνατός, και αυτοί να επιστρέψουν εκεί που ανήκουν. Στο πουθενά. Νέμεσις. 
Στον coach μου  Bleu Taylor που στάθηκε δίπλα μου σε όλη αυτή την προσπάθεια μου 
Σε όλους όσους με πίστεψαν και με πιστεύουν, σε όλους αυτούς που ήταν δίπλα μου και με στήριξαν. 
Στον φιλο μου και γιατρό μου παιδοενδοκρινολόγο Δημητρης Παπαδημητριου για όλες  τις συμβουλές του για την καλύτερη λειτουργία του μεταβολισμού μου και για τις διατροφολογικές συμβουλες του.
Στην Dimitra Colleli  για το υπεροχο μαγιώ της καθως και σε έναν άνθρωπο που με στηρίζει σε κάθε βήμα μου και σε κάθε προσπάθεια μου χωρίς ποτέ να μου εχει ζητήσει το παραμικρό. 
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους σας. 
Ο ΘΕΟΣ να είναι πάντα μαζί σας.

----------

